# New ferns



## agrosse (Apr 5, 2005)

My new ferns arrived today.

Lemmaphyllum microphyllum (small round leaved form)
microgramma vaccinifolia 
Microgramma heterophylla










First time with these plants and I'm super excited!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

will you be willing to PM me with the seller? I am crazy about ferns...inside and outside... Good luck with them all......Judy S


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Judy, are you on Charles Alfords mailing list, rareferns.com, amazing plants!


----------



## agrosse (Apr 5, 2005)

Yup. They are from Charles.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

I thought I recognized the handwriting!


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Great lookin plants. Love the moss they are growing in too!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Charles also has a very cool Microgramma vacciniifolia 'Silver Leaf' that is gorgeous!


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

The Lemmaphyllum microphyllum is beautiful. I need to pick some up!


----------



## agrosse (Apr 5, 2005)

Apparently there are two forms of the lemmaphyllum and that is the small round form


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

agrosse said:


> Apparently there are two forms of the lemmaphyllum and that is the small round form


I actually have 3 forms. 2 of them are almost identical but there is a noticeable difference. I'll have to post pictures.


----------



## agrosse (Apr 5, 2005)

I'd actually like to see them! Can I grow them on the viv floor in agb and let it grow up the wall or does it need to be mounted on the wall/background?


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

well i know where I'm getting some new ferns from


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice score man!

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------

